# Which Supplement?



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I am new to this site and already ejoying all the help from people who actually know things.

I started going to the gym a bit more serious now and my regime includes CV excercises as well as weight training.

I am 170cm and weight 68kg, so I am not really fat, just want to loose a bit of fat around my lower stomach (basic problem for all men I guess).

I am taking Promax Extreme (1scoop a day) and a fat burner called 2shredded (just wanted to try). I am also thinking of trying RipFast products as I tried them before (a friend gave me some pills) and I had results.

I am not fan of chemical, steroids and injections in general, so when it comes to more natural supplements could someone tell me if what I take is ok? or maybe you could suggest something better?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Tassos, post up your average daily diet and how often you train and we'll try to help.

Ripfast and Maximuscle tend both to offer the same results - an empty wallet! Check any forum and you'll be advised to avoid both brands, they are big on advertising and hype which unfortunately you pay for with their over inflated prices..


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I do know that these products are a rip-off and extremely expensive as they count on their name and popularity to sell. I am sure there are other products similar to those which are much cheaper. Thanks for the advise. I will definately chaeck it out.

My diet is actually quite good now, at least I think it is.

Normaly I am having oats/porridge in the morning with semi-skimmed milk. For lunch is salad with tuna/chicken/seefood (depends on the day) and for dinner fish/chicken/meat again with salad. In between I am havind small snacks like 9bar and/or fruits.

I used to eat chocolate (not too much) after my dinner but now I stopped.

This is more or less what I eat. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think your light on protein. You have no protein source at breakfast time, how much protein do you take in at lunchtime and dinner?

Between meals you should be drinking a Meal Replacement and/or at brakfast time too and if not a meal rep a protein bar.

Your muscle cells are effectively protein and water held together by a membrane made from essential fats, if you are short on these 3 nutritients you restrict your bodys ability to grow no matter how hard you train.

Obviously I'm biased but have a look at *this *. It is already reduced by £15 and this is for 30 servings.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I can vouch for this stuff, I use it everytime I can't get a solid meal in, great if your driving round or busy.

cheers

Pikey


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

well with my oats in the morning I use one scoop of muximuscle promax extreme and then for my mid-day snack I am having a 9 bar. I am also following a ripafast (testo-stack) circle and I drink a protein shake after my training. Do you think that this is not enough protein? Could you please give me a suggestion? I take it that you know lots more than I do and any suggestions will be welcome. After I finish the maximuscle and ripfast products I will definately try the products from the website you send me. Could you also please tell me which products I should be buying? I am interested in loosing a bit of fat and gaining some muscle...!!! Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Tassos, you need to list your diet meal by meal (including shakes and bars) if we're to workout if you're consuming enough protein.

You also need to tell us your stats, height, weight, build, how long training.

I'm not sure what you mean by a 9 bar, I thought that was what dope is sold in!


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning: Oats with semi-skimmed milk and a scoop of promax extreme and RipFast pills

Mid-morning: 9bar (is just a protein bar, like alpen I guess)

Lunch: Chicken salad/tuna salad (differ with days)

Mid-afternoon: fruits (bananas, apples, oranges, depends on the season)

Before work-out: ripfast pills

after workout: promax extreme shake

dinner: steak, chicken, fish (depends on the day) always with green salad.

Stats: I am 28 years old, 170cm and weight around 68kg. I guess I am on my right weight (plus or minus a few kg) but my problem is the fat around the belly (not too much but its there).

I work out about 5times a week with 15-20min on the treadmill (low speed and 3-4 sprints on high speed). Day 1: chest & biseps, Day 2: Back and triceps, Day 3: Shoulders and legs. Abs and CV everytime I am at the gym. 2 days a week rest.

I don't have time to go to the gym in the morning so it's always after work. Around 18:00

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just read alot of your posts mate and you seem to be giving the same advice on all of them and that is low carb high protein diet, however looking at your diet i don't understand why you don't practice what you preach?

let me explain...

Morning: Oats with semi-skimmed milk and a scoop of promax extreme and RipFast pills

*how many Oats (50g, 100g, 200g???) *

Mid-morning: 9bar (is just a protein bar, like alpen I guess)

*this is pretty much a sugar bar, where are the good fats and protein?*

Lunch: Chicken salad/tuna salad (differ with days)

*where are the good fats?*

Mid-afternoon: fruits (bananas, apples, oranges, depends on the season)

*again simple sugars with no fats or protein sources?*

Before work-out: ripfast pills

*you should be having complex carbs here to give sustained energy for training and cardio*

after workout: promax extreme shake

*you need either good fats or simple carbs here depending on your goals and your metabolism*

dinner: steak, chicken, fish (depends on the day) always with green salad.

*decent meal but again no fats*

sorry mate but your carbs are mainly from the wrong sources to give a level sustained release the problem you will get is that you have multiple quick releases of insulin through the day this is not great for fat-loss....i would re-exam your carb sources(breakfast is fine) by adding good fats like Olive Oil or Peanut butter to meals you not only slow down the release of both amino acids and insulin you also give much needed energy on low carb diets....

you also need to weigh your foods so you can see how many macros and calories you get each day, you cannot expect to achieve a goal if you do not know what to lower or raise to adjust your diet...


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

To PScarb

well, for the morning I don't really count the portion of oats. Just put some in the bowl. Oats have fibres which is good for the digestive system and the heart. 9 bar has sugars I agree with you but at the same time the so called good fats come from the seads they contain (not much I know, but still). For luch I still have some protein from tuna and fish (they both contain good fats). Fruits I know that they are basically sugars but don't forget that they have vitamins as well (I avoid eating them after 18:00). All meals and salads come with olive oil as well (so some good fats there as well).

As I always explain in my posts I am NOT an expert when it comes to what kind of food I should be eating to gain muscle but because I am little bit of a health freak I know quite a lot (still lots of room for more though) about nutrition and health. My posts have nothing to do with training (as I am don't know much and that's why I seek advise from others) or supplements (again I look advise from others).

I just believe that when people trying to loose weight or gain muscle they should not forget about essential foods for good health. That is what I preach and believe me I do follow those ones myself as well.

As you can see I do know what to eat to be healty I just don't know what to eat to either loose fat or gain muscle and for that I do appreciate your advise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you are correct oats have fibre but if you do not know how many you are having how do you know your not having to many?

as for the 9bar come on mate you cannot justify a sugery bar just because it has some seeds in it if that was the case you could have a banana and some almonds believe me this would be better for you....

as for lunch yes tuna and fish have fats but you said you have tuna or chicken and depending on your tuna type(i am assuming it is not fresh) then the good fats are minimum....

to be fair if you are eating fruit then eat fruit but i was a little confused as you do preach on many other threads about low carbs and these are the worst thing to have on a low carb diet....

but hey if the diet works for you that is cool


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I take your advise on board, so no more 9 bar for me (pitty cause I like it) and I will switch to fruits!

I only eat fresh tuba, as I am not keen on tins and conservatives (some times inevitable but I am trying to avoid).

once again, never said no carbs, just saying that when you need to loose weight you should be careful how much carbs you eat. If you need to built muscle is another story!. Fruits are high in carbs and that is why I avoid eating them late but as I explained they contain natural sources of vitamis and fibres, so they are also good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is good it is fresh tuna, i have at no point thought you said no carbs so i don't understand why you say this?

general health or building muscle diet is not that different the quantities are smaller but the stuff you eat are pretty much the same.....

fruit are good for vitamins but there are better alternatives like tomatoes have more VitC than oranges...if you see my point...

like i said and i think you missed this if this diet works for you then stick with it we are all different so what works for one will not essentially work for others...


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

No no, you took me completely wrong. I never said no carbs!! I said that I am careful on how much carbs I have a day (they are essential for energy but too much is not good).

By the way, can someone suggest me a good fat burner? I checked various website advertise on here and now I am confused as which one is good/best. I used to to take 2shredded and I have seen some improvement, but any alternatives you can suggest me will be very welcome and defintely will be considered. Thanks


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

is that you in your avatar if it is me thinks you do not need to burn much fat ?????


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah, this is me. Well, I am not really fat or overweight, I know as much. But I have a tiny little bit of fat around my lower abdominal which I need to loose. From what I have been told here and my personal trainer friends the best way to achieve this is by cardio!! I do some cardio but running on the treadmil is a bit boring, so with some cardio I do and the aid of a fat burner I think I might achieve my goal for a flat stomach.

By the way ChrisR if this is you on the avatar then any suggestions you have on how to achieve this will be extremely welcome!!

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You should be concentrating on adding muscle Tassos, the more muscle you have the higher your metabolism so you either burn fat quicker or need more calories to maintain.

You look really slim so work on getting big and I'm sure your little bit of belly will go.


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for that. So, if I want to loose fat I need to try and increase my muscle mass and my metabolism...hmmm ok, I think I get it. Let me do that of a couple of weeks and I will keep you posted with the results

Starting from today I will strat working out a bit harder.

Troubler is I have a problem with the dumbells. I started doing chest press (on a swish ball) with 10kg, went up to 12kg and last time even 16kg seemed light enough. Problem is that as the weight increases the size of the dumbells increases as well and that scares me a lot. I am small person to lift big dumbells. Will try harder though to get rid of the psychological problem.


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well guys, I have been following your advise the past week and I did see some results (of course far too early still to tell for sure, but I noticed that my biceps are a bit bigger). Thanks

Someone at the gym today suggested me a shake for before bed as a pre-bed protein.

1 2/3 cups of water

1/2 cup of 2% cottage cheese

2 tablespoons of peanut butter

2 tablespoons of ground flax seed

1 scoop of chocolate casein.

Blended together

Do you think that this is something worth trying? The only reason I can see that this might be good is because cottage cheese and apparently casein protein are both slow digestive sources and hence it will take longer time for the protein to enter your system (which is good since our metabolism slows down during the night).

Apart from that I cannot really see anything else! What do you think? worth a try (add reduce something?)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tasso glad you are seeing results....this pre-bed shake is complicated for me i would just go with either a blended protein like Extreme Protein which will keep the amino's flowing through the early hours failing this or you can add it to this just use Whey protein and 2 tablespoons of Peanut butter.....


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks PScarb, I think this a bit better and less messy. Not to mention easier to follow. I will do that and see if I get any results out of it!


----------

